# Baby Backs with Brown Sugar



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

I've been wanting to try this method for a while, and I'm finally getting around to it.  So, here's what I'm doing:

1) Pull membrane (I failed miserably with this -- couldn't find a place to grab onto it, so I just left it on 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






).

2) Rub with molasses.

3) Sprinkle on Memphis rub.  I'm using a modified recipe that i found over here: http://southernfood.about.com/od/bbqsaucemarinade/r/bl30418a.htm

I just left out the brown sugar and cut the cayenne in half.

4) Apply brown sugar and wait for it to "melt".

5) Sprinkle on some more rub.

6) Smoke at 225* with Apple wood for 5 hours.  No foiling or spritzing or mopping.

I got a VERY late start, and here's where it is now.  The brown sugar still needs another 10-15 minutes to finish its thing:







It's going to be a tight squeeze, but I think that I can fit it diagonally onto one of the MES racks.  I'll post another pic before it goes in and some more when it comes out.

P.S. Sorry about the HUGE pics -- I haven't fiddled with my camera settings yet.


----------



## gregzee (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks good so far.  When do we eat?  I can be there in 1.5 hours.


----------



## eman (Jun 15, 2010)

SCHWEEEEET!!!

 Looks like that is going to be one fine rack o ribs.

Let's see some finished pics.


----------



## duck killer 1 (Jun 15, 2010)

looks great! i've been wanting to try that method myself. by the way heres a LINK to a GREAT video someone posted on here awhile back that helped me immensely with pulling off the membrane.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

GregZee said:


> Looks good so far.  When do we eat?  I can be there in 1.5 hours.


It'll be 9:30 before they come out, but I'm sharing this rack with Mom, and, TRUST ME -- you DO NOT want to fight that woman over my ribs!

 


eman said:


> SCHWEEEEET!!!
> 
> Looks like that is going to be one fine rack o ribs.
> 
> Let's see some finished pics.


Thanks, I will!

 


duck killer 1 said:


> looks great! i've been wanting to try that method myself. by the way heres a LINK to a GREAT video someone posted on here awhile back that helped me immensely with pulling off the membrane.


Thanks, man!  I can do spares, no prob, but this was really the first time I tried with baby backs.  That video will be of great help.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks and sounds like it should be good I'll be looking forward to more Qview


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

OK, the brown sugar didn't quite finish before I got impatient and sprinkled on some more rub:







And they just fit diagonally on the MES rack which is cool because that means that I can do 4 at a time.  I took a couple of pics of that, too, but they came out blurry (poor lighting in the kitchen).  Ah, well, here's one anyway:


----------



## rdknb (Jun 15, 2010)

Someone posted a video on these, but to remove the membrane, slide a butter knife under it in the middle of the rack, then wiggle your finger under it and to the other side, then pull up.  It works great I have been doing it that way for a while now and works every time


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Awesome, thanks!
 


RdKnB said:


> Someone posted a video on these, but to remove the membrane, slide a butter knife under it in the middle of the rack, then wiggle your finger under it and to the other side, then pull up.  It works great I have been doing it that way for a while now and works every time


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Believe it or not, this is EXACTLY what I was going for:



















Sauces??  We don't need no stinking sauces!







Oh, man is this stuff awesome!!!!  This rub has a nice little spicy kick to it, and it could easily be countered with a sweet sauce, but I like it this way.  The only thing I would do differently next time is remove the membrane, but in all honesty, I can't even tell if there's a membrane on it or not.

Also, make no mistake about it -- that blackness is just an AWESOME bark, and there is zero burned brown sugar involved with this.  Sugar burns at 265*, and my temps stayed between 220-235 the whole time.

Thanks, everyone here, for inspiration and encouragement!


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 15, 2010)

Looks awesome


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks, Jerry -- they are SOOOOOOOO GOOOOOOOD!

I'll probably tweak the rub some more to make it less spicy for the kids, though, but this was just what I was looking for. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




 


Pineywoods said:


> Looks awesome


----------



## smokin-jim (Jun 15, 2010)

Man, That looks great.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2010)

Wow---Great lookin' ribs!

If that's how they do it in OK, I'm movin' !

As soon as I can figure out where to hook up my Ram to my log house.

Bear


----------



## gregzee (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice work, I may have to make these ribs for a Fathers day gift to myself this weekend.  Or call my dad when they are done and tell him that I got him some ribs for Fathers day.  Ofcourse he'll be 3 hours away and ill have to eat them for him.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks, Bear!  Well, I don't think that it's a regional thing except that this is probably closer to Memphis style than most others.  I love a good, heavy, black, seasoned bark on my ribs, and I don't want to have to use any sauce.  This was the first time that I tried this method/recipe and it came out perfect, so I'll definitely be doing it again.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Jun 29, 2010)

looks great.


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks, nj!  I'm planning to do up 4 racks just like this for the 4th.  Except this time I will let them sit in the molasses and rub overnight hoping that they might take on some extra flavor...not that they needed it.

Cheers!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 30, 2010)

Great looking plate of food, the ribs look awesome...


----------



## mythmaster (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks, Beer-B-Q -- it tasted AWESOME!

I'm doing these again for the 4th!


----------



## squirrel (Jun 30, 2010)

Oh how yummy! I love using brown sugar on ribs. There's just something about the sweet and heat combo. Love the color of the ribs, I bet that bark was something to behold! Thanks for sharing!


----------

